# Parking garages



## boblenzen (Dec 5, 2007)

We are bidding a city parking garage and its prevailing wage 46.23 hr.
One color white all spray. I am figuring about .60 sq ft.Does that sound about right. One coat of primer and one coat of 100% acrylic flat. Its 4 lids and 45ft high.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

boblenzen said:


> We are bidding a city parking garage and its prevailing wage 46.23 hr.
> One color white all spray. I am figuring about .60 sq ft.Does that sound about right. One coat of primer and one coat of 100% acrylic flat. Its 4 lids and 45ft high.


I don't live in Vegas, so i don't have a clue dude.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

boblenzen said:


> We are bidding a city parking garage and its prevailing wage 46.23 hr.
> One color white all spray. I am figuring about .60 sq ft.Does that sound about right. One coat of primer and one coat of 100% acrylic flat. Its 4 lids and 45ft high.


For PW that's insanely low.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Speaking of parking garages, I know a painting contractor who rigged up a cart with like 6 spray guns on it to shoot a sealer on the beams of a parking garage so the entire surface could be hit in one pass. Guns were controlled by bicycle wire type arrangement. Materials were pumped up from the ground so drums did not have to be hauled around the ramp.


----------

